# EDIT: connessione al boot in conflitto con NetworkManager

## bandreabis

Scusate,

qualcuno per caso è riuscito a far avviare teamviewer prima del login?

Cioè connettersi da remoto al computer prima in che questo sia stato fatto login?

Grazie

EDIT: data la piega presa dal topic, ho cambiato il titolo.

----------

## bandreabis

Da altre distro funziona.

Forse perché usano Systemd mentre Gentoo usa OpenRC?

----------

## bandreabis

Alla fine la cosa era semplice come l'uovo di Colombo.

Non ero connesso ancora alla rete.

Una volta fatto partire net.eno1, sono online anche prima del login.

OK, era banale.

Ma se volessi attivare anche la rete wireless? Ammesso e non concesso che riesca al boot senza usare NetworkManager, la password sarà in chiaro? Dovrò disattivare NetworkManager dato che la connessione sarà attiva?

Beh, mi sa che questo è un altro thread.

Grazie dell'attenzione

----------

## sabayonino

Attivare il wifi con NetworkManager da terminale

```
$ nm-cli
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Attivare il wifi con NetworkManager da terminale
> 
> ```
> $ nm-cli
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo al momento il PC di casa... non è connesso dopo il riavvio   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Stasera do un occhio. So solo che c'è qualche conflitto tra l'ethernet al boot e quello da Networkmanager.

Grazie sabayonino

----------

## bandreabis

Allora, una soluzione e un problema.

La soluzione è attivare net.eno1 al boot e disattivarlo mediante uno script artigianale da attivare al login a Plasma

```
#!/bin/bash

sudo /etc/init.d/net.eno1 stop

sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
```

Il problema è l'attivazione della connessione wireless. 

Ho trovato il comando per connettere alla mia rete wireless (nmcli e non nm-cli)

```
nmcli dev wifi connect SSID password PSW
```

ma non so come farlo partire come utente e non come root (non funziona) dal file di configurazione 

```
#!/bin/sh

# Xsetup - run as root before the login dialog appears

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource nouveau modesetting

xrandr --auto

nmcli dev wifi connect SSID password PSW

teamviewer --daemon restart

teamviewer
```

Comunque il mio problema originario è pressoché risolto.

Grazie

----------

## sabayonino

se nmcli è problematico , prova con la relativa interfaccia grafica  nmtui , per l'attivazione del wifi

----------

## bandreabis

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> se nmcli è problematico , prova con la relativa interfaccia grafica  nmtui , per l'attivazione del wifi

 

Il problema è attivare il wireless al boot.

Ho provato a usare wpa-supplicant ma il wiki è confusionario.

----------

## luna80

per wpa_supplicant

```

localhost ~ #ifconfig wlp1s0 up

localhost ~ #wpa_passphrase ESSID XXXXX

localhost ~ #wpa_supplicant -B -i wlp1s0 -c wpa.conf

localhost ~ #/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

localhost ~ #rc-update add wpa_supplicant boot

```

dove wlp1s0 è l'interface name

ti è d'aiuto?

----------

## bandreabis

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> per wpa_supplicant
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ #ifconfig wlp1s0 up
> ...

 

Stasera provo, grazie mille.

l'interfaccia da me è wlo1

----------

## luna80

scusami, ho dimenticato un path

qui completo

```
localhost ~ #ifconfig wlp1s0 up

localhost ~ #wpa_passphrase ESSID XXXXX

localhost ~ #wpa_supplicant -B -i wlp1s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

localhost ~ #/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

localhost ~ #rc-update add wpa_supplicant boot
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> scusami, ho dimenticato un path
> 
> qui completo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie

posso metterlo un uno script in /etc/local.d/*.start ?

----------

## luna80

aspetta...questi comandi li fai una volta sola, dopo parte tutto in automatico  ogni volta che avvi il computer

te li spiego

localhost ~ #ifconfig wlp1s0 up -> inizializza l'interfaccia wireless

localhost ~ #wpa_passphrase ESSID XXXXX -> crea la passphrase con il nuome dellatua rete wireless (ESSID) e la tua chave (XXXXX)

localhost ~ #wpa_supplicant -B -i wlp1s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -> utilizza i dati impostatisopra e crea il file di configurazione 

localhost ~ #/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start -> avvio sel servizio wpa_supplicant

localhost ~ #rc-update add wpa_supplicant boot -> avvio del sevizio di wpa_supplicant ogni volta che avviene il boot

----------

## bandreabis

Sì, scusa, hai ragione!

Non avevo fatto caso, perdonami

Avevo letto solo le prime tre.

Riedit:

ero un po' bloccato su come configurare /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Ri-riedit: wpa-passphrase mi crea la configurazione nel file sopra, corretto?

----------

